# Réinitialisation



## milllou (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
je voudrais offrir mon iPad à ma fille mais voudrais le lui offrir vierge, comment tout mettre à zéro ?
Merci,


----------



## Larme (12 Février 2013)

Dans _Réglages/Général_, tu as tout en bas : _Réinitaliser_.


----------



## milllou (12 Février 2013)

super, merci


----------



## lineakd (12 Février 2013)

@millou, plutôt "Réglages/Général/Réinitialiser/Effacer contenu et réglages".


----------

